
Ze Frank on Executing Ideas Vs. "Brain Crack" - raju
http://lifehacker.com/5142776/ze-frank-on-executing-ideas-vs-brain-crack
======
raju
In line with HN's previous discussion on "Taming Perfectionism" by coffeemug

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=452341>

